# I'm Guilty and My Smell. er. Scent Gives My Game Away!



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

We have company coming for a couple days the weekend after next. I would like to tell you I'm super together and organized -- I would like to tell _you _that.

Currently, I am tasked with making sense of the upstairs bathroom. The house that Bath and Bodyworks uses as another warehouse. I have shelves upon shelves, upon shelves of the stuff. Well, okay, 4 shelves. If I organize them by scent, it looks nice, but it's not practical, so now I have them arranged by order of use -- bubblebath, scrub, body wash, shampoo, conditioner, shaving lotion, for the two shelves above the tub. Next, lotions, moisturizers, lotions, lotions, lotions... Then, perfumes, colognes, body sprays.

So, now it's practical, but looks -- in it's less color-codedness what it is -- excessive. Especially since the shelves are so full.

I've winnowed out the products I don't like and will give them away. Still, I think I need to hide some of them and find a girly-stuff 12 step program.

Did I mention one of these guests is also my financial adviser? And he's family, but at the moment it's all about the former. 

I've already stashed away a lot of candles. How many? Well, let's just say that I like stuff that stinks pretty and is flame-y.

But here's the good part, some of my book-buying habits are not hidden on my Kindle.

Please tell me what you guys buy way too much of, other than books, and make me feel better!


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I totally overshared, didn't I?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

For me it's movies....I literally have over 1500 of them and they have taken over my front room.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Have you watched them all? Ever browse them and still can't find something you really are in the mood to watch?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hammers. I have six of them. 

And running shoes (or "runners" as we Canadians call them). I always have about six pair in various places around the house.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

i have WAAAAAYYYYY tooo many smelly stuff too....im kinda a junkie for candles lotions body washes etc etc etc...and the sad thing is my addiction is known and my friends and family are in the habit of adding fuel to the fire...or should i say shelves to my collections.....that and i have MANY shoes...for no other reason than i like them...like Harvey i have 6 "runners"...but dont run walk or jog...haha...and i have the entire master closet with 3 high shelves full of shoes/heels/wedges/sneakers/sandles/boots.....plus 2 hanging shos racks full of strappy you name its and some the same shoe just different colors....its kinda an illness.... 

...oh and did i mention my Coach collections?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't really. . . . .moving every three years (Navy Officer DH) will do that to you.  Just before you move, you clean things out, throw a lot away and give away what you can.  Then you get to the new place, start unpacking and keep saying, "what in the world did we ship this for?"  Mind you, there is some clutter. . . .but when I get in the mood I have absolutely no problem with getting rid of stuff.  I will admit, though, that now that we've lived in this house going on 13 years, there are shelves or stacks of book in almost every room of the house.  I couldn't ever do that when we moved all the time.  So it's a feature, not a bug.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

--Please tell me what you guys buy way too much of, other than books, and make me feel better!--

Wine glasses. Not sets, but singles from yard sales, thrift shops, etc. That way everyone can tell theirs apart without those (annoying) little charm hoops around the stem.

Junk jewelry from the Fifties, mainly multi-strand necklaces. I've got dozens and love 'em all.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> Have you watched them all? Ever browse them and still can't find something you really are in the mood to watch?


Many of them are more for my husband, I will watch them when he does. And I can always find something to watch when I am in the mood to veg out!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm like Ann, I move to often to collect stuff.  I've been in this location for 9 months and am getting ready to move again.  It's the longest I've been in any one location in the last 3 years.  

My Kindle contains all my books.  I have (2)500gig hard drives that hold all my movies and photos.  I ship the actual DVDs and photo backups to family to enjoy.  Same thing with my music, all CDs have been ripped to my iPod and have been given to family to enjoy.  As for other clutter, I've learned to purchase things one at at time or as I need them.  If I don't like it, I toss it, give it away or sell it on ebay.  

It's very liberating to be clutter free.  10 years ago I never would have believed we could live like this.  My husband was the biggest pack rat I have ever met.  I'm still not perfect...I have to many shoes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Hammers. I have six of them.
> 
> And running shoes (or "runners" as we Canadians call them). I always have about six pair in various places around the house.


Six? Nice try, Harvey. 

Did I show you my fabric collection? This is about 1/4 of it. Another 1/3 to 1/2 is in wire drawers I got from Ikea, the rest is in boxes and bags. I periodically restack it, this is right after I pulled a bunch of fabric for a project and haven't got around to restacking.









Books. I posted my books in the Home Library thread, the reason I got a Kindle! Movies. Software. CDs were a problem until iTunes. Although I can't get rid of the CDs we already have because my husband would never figure out the iPod. I just got him trained on the CD player. 

My mom had shoes and purses. When we cleaned out my parents house, there were about a hundred pairs of shoes and seventy or eighty purses.

My husband knows to call my quilting friends and let them fall like vultures on the studio if anything happens to me.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*My husband thinks that I have way too many purses  Perish the thought! I have sensible ones, dressy ones, weird/eclectic ones that start a conversation and so on... I use almost all of them, depending on my mood or my needs. I tend to get bored easily so I have been known to carry different handbags in one week 

I probably have 3 that are pretty out there...

A license plate purse...NY of course  I had a man in a casino upstate stop me to compliment me on my purse. Yes, a man!

A Mary Frances that has about every color under the sun but is predominately orange. It is fully beaded and took me two weeks to air it out enough so the vapors from all the glue wouldn't make me dizzy 

And my latest purse is a coconut purse...yup, made out of a coconut 







*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mine is shoes. I love them and then just wear 2 or 3 pair. The others sit there looking sad because I never wear them. I still haven't parted with my books, but I'm trying.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

For me it's Jansport backpacks... for some reason I LOVE the things.  Though I've also been know to buy the occasional off brand if I happen to like the style or pattern.  They're so handy to have around and I use them for everything, bit I will admit that I have lots of them.  DH has his plain black one that he had in college but the rest are MINE.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I was great about not cluttering and hoarding when we were in the Marine Corps (15 different addresses in the first 13 years we were married), but I did not maintain my ruthlessness when we moved home 16 years ago (the kids were worse and now they are out of the house so I am making progress there).  I just told DH we needed to move again to clean and declutter.  My biggest collections are Christmas decorations - we started out with a couple of boxes in the attic, added more boxes and when DS moved out made his bedroom the "Christmas Room".  They are fairly organized, but a whole room - yikes!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Mine is shoes. I love them and then just wear 2 or 3 pair. The others sit there looking sad because I never wear them. I still haven't parted with my books, but I'm trying.


Shoes.....don't go there. My MIL (who I have grumped about in another thread!) lives in an apartment in our basement. We wear the same size shoes and like the same styles (high heels, every color, the gaudier the better), so DH is drawing plans to build a rotating shoe rack between our up and down bedroom closets. He thinks we might be able to share about 50 pair that way, but hasn't figured out how to regain lost closet space from the other 75 or so pair!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

crebel said:


> My biggest collections are Christmas decorations - we started out with a couple of boxes in the attic, added more boxes and when DS moved out made his bedroom the "Christmas Room". They are fairly organized, but a whole room - yikes!


*Wow...you have a Christmas Room. I would love that!!! My collection of decorations has grown over the years and I have to rotate out ornaments *


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

My nickname is the "chucker".   I throw away or donate everything.  If I buy something new I throw something out...except.............bathing suits...I have at least 50.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I have eight computers, none of which produce any telltale odors. 

It would take an infinite number of monkeys with an infinite number of calculators to count the optical disks and magnetic media.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

My problem is I keep things, you never know when you will need that item in the future even if I haven't used it in 8 years or so or every used it. I'm not a pack rat at work thank goodness but can't seem to figure out what to get rid of in my own home  .

OK now for the collections:

I have lots of Cross Stitch patterns and some fabrics to start projects that would take me two lifetimes to finish. Have I stopped collecting patterns? well sort of now my mom collects them for me saying how she would love to have such and such done for her.  

yarn, I'm a yarn addict!!  But somehow managed to hand over two big storage bins of it to my sister (so I had room for other yarn LOL )

I have a closet filled with candles from partylight. I love to open that closet and take a whiff.

Last and worst  - yip, I'm 41 and dare I say it...... I collect dolls. Ball jointed ones, My twinn dolls, baby dolls, dolls that strike my fancy. Then their is clothes, shoes, wigs,and on and on and on.  I really get flack for this collection. At least my mom has the same problem. One day dad asked her why she needed another doll. Mom asked him why he needed another power drill he couldn't use  .

At least you don't have a niece that counts what you collect then announce to the world how many of such and such you have. Oh and she compairs my doll collection to my mothers  

forgot to add - books - now with kindle that's helping my piles of too be read that hangs out all over the house!

**sigh** I SO need help **sigh**

theresam


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I have lots of Cross Stitch patterns and some fabrics to start projects that would take me two lifetimes to finish. Have I stopped collecting patterns? well sort of now my mom collects them for me saying how she would love to have such and such done for her.
> 
> yarn, I'm a yarn addict!! But somehow managed to hand over two big storage bins of it to my sister (so I had room for other yarn LOL )


*Shoot...two other things I go way overboard on!!!*


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Earrings. When I was working, I justified it by wearing a different pair every day. But now I am home all day and wear a pair only occasionally. So, why do I buy more?


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

Lip balm.....I have serious issues. The stuff is everywhere in my house, purse, car, jacket. I need to probably throw some away, but what if I need THAT one, tomorrow??!! And I keep buying it.
My husband calls me a pack rat, I of course don't see it that way, but whatever!! haha 
(just because I have People magazines from the 80's, my cabbage patch & care bears from the 80's, my high schhol cheerleading sweatshirt (from the 80's), doesn't make me a pack rat.........
does it
kjn


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

kjn33 said:


> Lip balm.....I have serious issues. The stuff is everywhere in my house, purse, car, jacket. I need to probably throw some away, but what if I need THAT one, tomorrow??!! And I keep buying it.
> 
> kjn


LOL, me too. My excuse, I can never find any when I need it <gggg>



chynared21 said:


> *Shoot...two other things I go way overboard on!!!*


I just tell myself that those don't really count as they are cheaper than therapy  (ok used to be cheaper until I found I love sock yarn, Merino, wool, really expensive hand died yarns!  )

theresam


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Um, I know you all already think I'm nuts over the earlier revelations, so I won't discuss the Christmas ornament situation -- which is only partly my fault, really. 

Okay... forget it, let me explain.

Years ago, I used to work at a music box store, and so I used to send my grandmother these ornate musical Christmas things. Then, of course, I had my own stuff. I moved here and my grandmother, although she has a house of her own, stays with us most of the time, so her Christmas stuff came here. My mother became ill, so when I went to Michigan the first time, I went to Frankenmuth which has the biggest Christmas store in the world, and bought a bunch of stuff for a second tree and shipped it home. Well, then my mother was diagnosed and we ended up temporarily relocating there. I wanted to make her last Christmas special, and her ornaments were all water damaged, so back to Frankenmuth to get stuff for a tree for her room, centered around Siamese cats. And now, that stuff is home with us, too.

Trust me that my house is not that big, and the second tree was pushing it. The one thing I know is that I can't and won't get rid of the stuff from my mother's tree. 

Next Christmas should be interesting. Perhaps we should stary decorating in October and start taking it down immediately after the holidays in order to be done before the birds return after the long winter.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, man. Where do I start.....

Bubble bath and bath oil, yep. About a dozen each. But right now that's actually kind of nice -- I bought a bunch of fancy expensive ones in the years before DD came along, and now I have more important things to spend my money on, so it's nice to have these "leftover" indulgent luxuries. And she's helping me use them up.

Shoes, of course. Every style and color. There's only one problem... I went up half a shoe size after pregnancy, so now most of them are uncomfortable. I figured I'd wait until I lost another fifteen pounds and maybe that would help make them more comfortable again. Yeah, I know the chance is pretty slim.

Also pantyhose, tights, and stockings, in numerous colors, because they get runs and it's so annoying not to have spares....

Books are exempt from "too many", right? And I only own eight VHS movies and one on DVD. But I make up for it with CD's, tapes, and records.

Fabric. Probably rivalling Betsy's. Hard to tell because MINE is all neatly folded into boxes!  And numerous sewing patterns (as in, _hundreds_). In my defense, I did sew professionally for a few years, though that was very long ago.

Christmas stuff, but like Michelle's, half of it is family stuff that I don't want to part with. And before I got that, I liked my own trees to be "themed", so there were already at least two complete sets of decorations.

Cake pans in far too many different shapes and sizes.

Flower vases (always used to have fresh flowers in the house, pretty much gave that up after acquiring three cats).

There's probably more. I don't want to think about this anymore. It's too scary.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Let's see now...

Shoes
Lotions
Candles
Flip flops (I don't count those as shoes   )
Seasonings
Flavored coffee creamers
Cookbooks
Craft Supplies
T-Shirts
Ball Caps
Key rings
Coffee Mugs (LOTS of coffee mugs)
Nail polish
Hair products (and I don't use any of them other than shampoo & conditioner)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

My collections....
-Diaries/journals, cute notebooks, and binders
-ribbon leis. being from a family of that mainly lives in or lives to the Hawaiian culture, I've collected leis for many reasons and successes. Everything from graduation, writing awards, and a lot of other happenings in my life. I love them. They are beautiful. They are supposed to imitate the look of real flower leis from afar, but they last a lot longer. They hang from every other available post or hook in my room and work well to hide many of my books. They also look great with certain outfits esp. my nicer sun dresses.

My favorite are the money leis, which I mainly got for graduation. my money leis look a bit different from the one of the pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VA, you need Amazon Gift Card Leis now!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Even non-virtual gift cards would be hard to fold up like that...  

The idea of decoratively folding an item which only exists in cyberspace makes my head hurt, and sounds like something that belongs in an advanced philosophy class.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got my last gift card via email...which can be printed out onto paper!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I got my last gift card via email...which can be printed out onto paper!
> 
> Betsy


ooooh... all right.... 

(but you can't SPEND it like that!)


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm also one of those people who can't throw anything away because I might need it again some day.  I can't find anything under the clutter.

Dance Costumes - My daughter danced for 9 years, and I just can't part with them.  

Target Gift Cards - I collect all the fun ones.  I have the mp3 player, digital camera, lip gloss, packet of flower seeds, and so many more cool ones.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kim said:


> Target Gift Cards - I collect all the fun ones. I have the mp3 player, digital camera, lip gloss, packet of flower seeds, and so many more cool ones.


wait -- you _collect _gift cards, and then don't spend them?? 
What am I missing?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> wait -- you _collect _gift cards, and then don't spend them??
> What am I missing?


I buy them for myself, put $5 or $10 on them, then I spend them and keep the used card. So they end up being free - it's not like I have any trouble spending a gift card at Target.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Got it.  I would never have guessed that collecting used-up gift cards could be fun, but now I'd imagine that's one reason they make different designs...


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

For me it's candles, candleholders, houseplants, handbags, and magazines.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone remember collecting the cork disks from bottle caps and why?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

kim said:


> I buy them for myself, put $5 or $10 on them, then I spend them and keep the used card. So they end up being free - it's not like I have any trouble spending a gift card at Target.


Apparently there is a market for collectible gift cards just like baseball cards, etc. I have an Ichiro Suzuki (Seattle Mariner baseball star) Starbucks card my kids ordered for me a couple of years ago. When I used up the dollar value of the card, a Starbucks employee offered me $50 for it (I still have it)! It can be the rarity of the design, the artwork or celebrity figure that appeal to someone.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm done collecting.... Now I'm trying to get rid of the stuff I have accumulated for 40 years.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> My favorite are the money leis, which I mainly got for graduation.


I lived in Hawaii for a few years during the Jurassic Period, and money leis weren't around then...alas! I can recall the beautiful satin 'formal muu-muus' that looked like Victorian gowns, worn during Aloha Week with leis that draped to the waist both front and back, ornamented with a cascading knot of ribbons at one shoulder. When friends were about to move away back to the Mainland, we'd all fold orgami cranes for Chizuru leis.

Lots of memories that had been stored away until now. Thanks. 

CK


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> I lived in Hawaii for a few years during the Jurassic Period, and money leis weren't around then...alas! I can recall the beautiful satin 'formal muu-muus' that looked like Victorian gowns, worn during Aloha Week with leis that draped to the waist both front and back, ornamented with a cascading knot of ribbons at one shoulder. When friends were about to move away back to the Mainland, we'd all fold orgami cranes for Chizuru leis.
> 
> Lots of memories that had been stored away until now. Thanks.
> 
> CK


leis are still in abundance around paradise...specially since we just celebrate Lei Day!!..(May Day is Lei Day in Hawaiiiiii....)...yes i juts sung that to myself...


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

knowldgfrk said:


> leis are still in abundance around paradise...specially since we just celebrate Lei Day!!..(May Day is Lei Day in Hawaiiiiii....)...yes i juts sung that to myself...


I remember the song, but not the tune...time for a YouTube search! (I do remember the 'Aloha Week Hula,' though, and beauty of the dance in those long, ruffled gowns.)

Perhaps memories are the best things of all to collect. They never wear out. 

CK


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Does anyone remember collecting the cork disks from bottle caps and why?


I think you can take the lack of responses as a no. So tell us, _why_?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> memories are the best things of all to collect. They never wear out.


That should be printed and framed!


----------



## lb505 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cell phones.  I currently own 4 Blackberries, a Nokia, a Motorola, an HTC and I have sold 5 phones on ebay since the beginning of the year.  I have no willpower when a new model comes out.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I think you can take the lack of responses as a no. So tell us, _why_?


It was a legitimate question. I remember working diligently at prying the cork from the bottle caps and that something was printed on the other side - but the rest is blank. This would have been in the early 50's.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Perhaps memories are the best things of all to collect. They never wear out.


See above.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> Perhaps memories are the best things of all to collect. They never wear out.


Unfortunately, I think once you hit a certain age, the memories do start to wear out. I can't remember anything anymore.

Remember the old joke:
"The second thing to go when you get old is your memory."
"What's the first?"
"I don't remember"


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

kim said:


> Unfortunately, I think once you hit a certain age, the memories do start to wear out. I can't remember anything anymore.
> 
> Remember the old joke:
> "The second thing to go when you get old is your memory."
> ...


In that connection I can't help but think of my mother-in-law, whom I visited last week in Florida. A friend of hers was recently in hospice care and wouldn't eat anything, and my MIL asked her what food she'd most like. Her friend said, "I wish I had some of Mama's pot roast, and then her coconut cream pie for dessert." My MIL prepared a meal featuring those dishes and all the trimmings, and brought it to her friend, making her last days happier.

My MIL's friend was 90 years old, and still remembered her mother's cooking from childhood.

My MIL is 91, and it's been an incredible privilege to know her all these years. She's a saint. She collects friends. 

CK


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> My MIL is 91, and it's been an incredible privilege to know her all these years. She's a saint. She collects friends.
> 
> CK


What a fabulous living tribute, you are blessed!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Carolyn Kephart said:


> In that connection I can't help but think of my mother-in-law, whom I visited last week in Florida. A friend of hers was recently in hospice care and wouldn't eat anything, and my MIL asked her what food she'd most like. Her friend said, "I wish I had some of Mama's pot roast, and then her coconut cream pie for dessert." My MIL prepared a meal featuring those dishes and all the trimmings, and brought it to her friend, making her last days happier.
> 
> My MIL's friend was 90 years old, and still remembered her mother's cooking from childhood.
> 
> ...


That is the sweetest story! That was such a kind thing that your mother-in-law did. She must be a very special person.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

kjn33 said:


> Lip balm.....I have serious issues. The stuff is everywhere in my house, purse, car, jacket. I need to probably throw some away, but what if I need THAT one, tomorrow??!! And I keep buying it.
> My husband calls me a pack rat, I of course don't see it that way, but whatever!! haha
> (just because I have People magazines from the 80's, my cabbage patch & care bears from the 80's, my high schhol cheerleading sweatshirt (from the 80's), doesn't make me a pack rat.........
> does it
> kjn


*You're not a pack rat...you just love the 80s *


----------



## georgiamae (Apr 30, 2009)

It's nice to know I am not the only one that collects things. There are many here! I love vintage mixing bowls. Also vintage Fiestaware. Oh I so like going to get a new Vera Bradley purse. And earrings, but those are small so it's ok right? 

As far as lotions and and all that girly stuff and candles I own by own business making all that so to say it is a collection is not far off since I can't seem to stop buying more supplies and new scents.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> I just tell myself that those don't really count as they are cheaper than therapy  (ok used to be cheaper until I found I love sock yarn, Merino, wool, really expensive hand died yarns!  )
> 
> theresam


*I won't even venture into the expensive yarns ;-p*


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Jeff said:


> It was a legitimate question. I remember working diligently at prying the cork from the bottle caps and that something was printed on the other side - but the rest is blank. This would have been in the early 50's.


I think I remember them from the 60s; didn't they have something to do with Coca Cola?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Was there some kind of prize printed on the other side?  Most of them "sorry you lose" but every once in a while a winner?


----------



## Solarraven (Dec 25, 2008)

My Christmas ornament collection is not that big just 4 or 5  boxes and that includes the dolls, houses, dinnerware etc.
our books take up most of the walls in our house (and some of my spouses are  in stacks of boxes) except for the the videos, dvds, cds and record albums which take up two walls of the largest room in the house. but my biggest weakness is my rock and crystal collection and the twenty plus Tarot card decks. For the stuff that is fragrant  a lot of herbs, essential oils, and  extracts . 
been trying to de clutter and baby proof as my grandson lives here and will start to walk soon


----------



## Carolyn Kephart (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't really collect things; I amass. Collecting implies selectivity. 

Japanese clothing--kimono and haori--are passions. I was thinking of Betsy when I was browsing the Yokodana site today, which sells silk kimono by the pound for quilters.

Also exquisite just to look around is Ichiroya. I wish I could buy everything there.

I can't go in for scented oils, candles, etc, alas. Hub hates perfumes. 

CK

Urls to shops snipped


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Solarraven said:


> (and some of my spouses are in stacks of boxes)


Oh dear. They must be very uncomfortable in there. 

<ducks and runs>


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Let's see:
In our new house I built my wife a 6 1/2 foot by 11 foot cedar closet -- its now packed so full of fabric you can barely get in it (she pieces quilts).  

Our new house came with a climate controlled 8 foot by 8 foot wine cellar -- now sporting some 225+ (and growing) bottles of wine.  

On our recent move down here the estimate from the movers came through at 185 book packs!! -- we culled and donated and removed, etc. our way down to 75 book packs!!  About 30 linear feet of 7 foot tall bookshelves and its not enough....  (Hence the desire for a Kindle -- running outta room for BOOKS!).

Our music collection spans some 4 large CD racks (not to mention the 15 or so boxes of albums still unpacked from the move). 

Nope -- sorry Betsy -- we don't buy too much of anything like that!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I collect everything my son does.  Meaning I keep every drawing, every paper, including Kids menus he colored on at different food chains.  Yikes!!!  I'm crazy mom!  I have a lot of his clothes too.  My house is all Elijah.  LOL!

P.S.  Lately I've been spending to much on Kindle accessories...I have 2 Oberons, 1 Strangedog, 1 Vera Bradley bag, 1 Borsa Bella, and I was temped to buy another one today.  I was even thinking about buying a Borsa Bella diaper bag to hold baby stuff and my Kindle.  YIKES!!!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> I collect everything my son does. Meaning I keep every drawing, every paper, including Kids menus he colored on at different food chains. Yikes!!! I'm crazy mom! I have a lot of his clothes too. My house is all Elijah. LOL!
> 
> P.S. Lately I've been spending to much on Kindle accessories...I have 2 Oberons, 1 Strangedog, 1 Vera Bradley bag, 1 Borsa Bella, and I was temped to buy another one today. I was even thinking about buying a Borsa Bella diaper bag to hold baby stuff and my Kindle. YIKES!!!


Neversleeps, the Borsa diaper bag is no longer just an accessory (in your delicate condition) - it is now a necessity! Let us know what you get! 
BTW - I don't think I've added my congratulations to all the others, so exciting!


----------

